# Why wrist warmers?



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think the kids use the so it is easier for them to text. My GRand daughters love them. Just like you, I want my fingers covered.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


Never thought I'd get addicted to wearing fingerless mitts, because like you my fingers get so cold. But, surprise, surprise, the fingers stay warm and usable, and I can even knit with them on so, I've had to update my opinion.

Madkiwi


----------



## carolmemom (Jun 30, 2013)

I love mine, and make many of them. I even get requests for them. I was surprised how warm they feel. I too thought that my fingers needed to be covered, but I can wear the fingerless while driving and don't have to remove them to use my hands. If you try a pair, you might be pleasantly surprised. Oh, and I can also curl my fingers up and tuck them inside if they do get cold.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter's hands get cold in the morning while at work the fingerless mitts helps keeps her hands warm while typing.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

never thought I would like them either. I find them handy for driving and walking the dog. I really like the ones with the flap to turn them into mittens.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made my hubby a pair of wool fingerless mitts with the thumbs. In the Winter he keeps them in the car and then when he needs them he has them. Being wool the mitts never seem to get cold. He still can drive with the fingerless mitts on because his finger tips are free.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

My sister works in an old cold drafty office building, and she loves them,helps to keep wrists and palms warm while allowing freedom of her fingers to type.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

And it's actually quite easy to pull your fingers inside once in a while if it is really cold.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


I wear them indoors at work so I can still type but my hands stay warm.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I like them because they're kinda funky and go with my hippy clothes. And I really don't like wearing gloves.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit them for my son who wears them at work.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

We have always used them while hunting. (have to have an exposed trigger finger.) My MIL is a florist and can still work while wearing them. Plus they are cute.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised at how warm my fingers were with the fingerless gloves. Like others I thought they would get cold, but they don't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I made my first pair when it turned out that being on an overnight picket line in early June was a _cold_! I spent most of my summer nights that year sitting in a folding rocking chair on the picket line knitting, but my fingers got dreadfully cold. With the fingerless mitts on - sometimes over a pair of the stretchy nylon glovies - I was able to continue knitting with fewer warm-up breaks. (Why overnights? Because we worked night-shift. Day and evening shifts covered their usual hours.)

Now, I've learned that using a keyboard - with or without mouse - they keep the backs of my hands and my wrists warm and, because those parts are warm so are the fingers. No more blue fingers while online!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

since my fingers are dead cold (literally from circulation issues) there is no hope in ever getting them warm (expect when it was over 102 degrees recently and they actually became pink while I was dying from heat stroke LOL).

I like mine to hold the hand warmers in place inside my mittens when out for any length of time in freezing weather and should probably wear them all the time since they do warm your fingers eventually, but I enjoy my dead cold fingers for getting things out of the microwave and more importantly for controlling inflammation in finger joints from arthritis that is inherited from both sides of the family. So any repetitive motion of my fingers is no problem and is actually good at getting my blood back to my heart. They also come in handy for small ice packs on the back of ones neck during extreme heat spells or exposure to the sun!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd like a pair for driving, I just hate using DPNs and the prettiest ones are made that way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> I'd like a pair for driving, I just hate using DPNs and the prettiest ones are made that way.


So? It's not all _that_ hard to change a pattern from in-the-round to flat. I would 'split' the pattern so that the seam would be on the side of the hand opposite the thumb, add two stitches for seaming, reverse all alternate row stitches from knit to purl and vice-versa, and get knitting.

Alternatively, you could always use the two-circulars or travelling/magic loop methods to knit small tubes instead of double-pointed needles.

Aren't _any_ of the pretty patterns written flat? A search on Ravlery for: Free, with Photo, Fingerless gloves/mitts, Seamed, Knitted, gives only 412 matches. Are _none_ of them pretty enough? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=seamed&sort=best&pc=fingerless


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Viwstitcher said:


> I'd like a pair for driving, I just hate using DPNs and the prettiest ones are made that way.


Magic Loop works even better for circular knitting. I hate DPNs, too, so I learned the Loop method.

Here's Liat Gat's video:


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I use mine to sleep in I have arthritis and when I wake in the morning hands stiff if I don't wear them also good for carpal tunnel pain. Weird but works


KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

granker said:


> I use mine to sleep in I have arthritis and when I wake in the morning hands stiff if I don't wear them also good for carpal tunnel pain. Weird but works


Why is that weird? If you keep the part warm, blood circulates more freely and that should help whatever.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I first started making them for my son's fiance. She keeps a pair in her bag even in the summer, so that if she is in a very cold air-conditioned place (i.e. movie theater), she can pull them on. I "adopted" a pair that I had made that were too short for her. I now realize that I love them. Like others I use them when I am knitting, typing and even reading a book. Winter in Wisconsin will be here all too soon -- so I need to pull them out again!

I never use DPN's -- always two circular or magic loop. Her favorites are knit flat and I am going to adapt them to knitting in the round.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I wear them over my leather gloves...kinda fancies them up... :XD:


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't actually worn any but I like the kind that have the fingers knit about half-way up. I think that could be useful when you need gloves for warmth but also need some dexterity (tying a kid's shoe?, unbuttoning or unzipping something--or the opposite). Seems to me I'm always having to take off my gloves for one reason or another. Unlocking the car? I made my husband a pair of gloves with half-way up fingers, with a cover that comes over the fingers. You fold it back, when you need to use your fingers. He loves them, but hasn't had the opportunity to wear them yet.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


I wear them. It's got nothing to do with texting, for Pete's sake. They keep your hands warm and you fingers free to do what they need to. When my daughter worked at a grocery store her hands got cold. She asked for a pair. Pretty soon I made every cashier a set. Lots of people think it's so young people can text. They wore wrist warmers in Victorian times. They are super when we camp. But, when it gets really cold, below freezing, you need real gloves. Heating or cooling your pulse points (wrists and ankles) can really change your body temp. Plus, they can be super cute. I need a few more pair. And...stash buster!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I like Jessica-Jean's way to knit them flat. I knit mine flat too, but, seam them differently. I use the tail from the cast on edge to sew down to the hole I leave for the thumb, and the bind off edge to sew up to the bottom of the thumb hole. They are handy for chilly weather photographers, or when at the gun range. LOTS of uses.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I have knit about 10 pair of them, in every style, color and yarn-weight. I love them in the spring and fall while hiking, biking, or just sitting outside when it's a little cool. I take them everywhere in the summer too, as it can get chilly here in the evenings. I also wear them often in the winter while driving, and they are great to wear to the store because you can get into your purse or wallet without taking them off. I have made several pair for friends who have requested them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

For added warmth I like the fingerless mitts with the thumbs. If you are wearing them indoors I then like the ones that have a slot on the side for the thumb.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are great for reading in bed!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I like Jessica-Jean's way to knit them flat. I knit mine flat too, but, seam them differently. I use the tail from the cast on edge to sew down to the hole I leave for the thumb, and the bind off edge to sew up to the bottom of the thumb hole. They are handy for chilly weather photographers, or when at the gun range. LOTS of uses.


I made a super simple flat pair like that. My thumb misses being partially covered! I prefer the ones that have a thumb gusset and go all the way to the furthest joint or to my fingernails - call them abbreviated gloves, because they're not really finger_less_, just finger_tip_less.

Were I working them flat and still wanted the thumb gusset, seaming on the opposite side of the hand would be far easier than having a seam interfering with the thumb. At least, I _think_ so. I would only work them flat if I didn't have the right size double-points handy, which is why I did that one flat pair. I was in Syria in what passes for winter over there. Houses being made of uninsulated concrete blocks covered with sheets of stone on the outside and ceramic or marble tiles on the inside means that interior temperatures in 'winter' are the same indoors as out. Now, 61F/16C isn't really cold, unless you're sitting knitting for endless hours. When I was there in 'winter', I wore more layers indoors (shawl, toque, fingerless gloves, socks, and long pants) than outside (t-shirt, capris, barefoot in flip-flops)! Needed those hand-coverings to keep the fingers nimble enough to continue knitting, but didn't have any dpns with me, nor any cables flexible enough for any other method. Nothing else would have convinced me to knit something needing a seam.


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

I suffer from raynauds syndrome and wear mine for the first few hours of every work day in the winter - they help to warm my whole hand but allow me to work on the computer at the same time.
They also look nice on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> ... Heating or *cooling your pulse points* (wrists and ankles) can really change your body temp. ...


So ... When it's stinking hot and humid outside, I should pack wristers, anklets, and a scarf with ice-packs? Maybe I'll remember it by next summer. I _think_ we've about finished with such weather for this season. (I hope it, anyway! )


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I wear fingerless gloves or mittens as some call them because the backs of my hands get cold, but my fingers not so much. (I don't wear anything purely as a fashion statement, it is all for practical reasons. But of course, I prefer to wear colours, patterns, styles etc that I like!)   

As per Jessica-Jean, I should call my mitts fingertip-less also, because I like the fingers to be covered halfway up to the tips! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I made a super simple flat pair like that. My thumb misses being partially covered! I prefer the ones that have a thumb gusset and go all the way to the furthest joint or to my fingernails - call them abbreviated gloves, because they're not really finger_less_, just finger_tip_less.
> 
> Were I working them flat and still wanted the thumb gusset, seaming on the opposite side of the hand would be far easier than having a seam interfering with the thumb. At least, I _think_ so. I would only work them flat if I didn't have the right size double-points handy, which is why I did that one flat pair. I was in Syria in what passes for winter over there. Houses being made of uninsulated concrete blocks covered with sheets of stone on the outside and ceramic or marble tiles on the inside means that interior temperatures in 'winter' are the same indoors as out. Now, 61F/16C isn't really cold, unless you're sitting knitting for endless hours. When I was there in 'winter', I wore more layers indoors (shawl, toque, fingerless gloves, socks, and long pants) than outside (t-shirt, capris, barefoot in flip-flops)! Needed those hand-coverings to keep the fingers nimble enough to continue knitting, but didn't have any dpns with me, nor any cables flexible enough for any other method. Nothing else would have convinced me to knit something needing a seam.


How interesting. What were you doing in Syria, Jessica-Jean?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sherritilstra said:


> How interesting. What were you doing in Syria, Jessica-Jean?


Knitting, listening to dozens of audiobooks (Have you any idea just how _many_ unabridged novels can be put on a single DVD? Shelves' full!), and otherwise killing time while my darling was enjoying himself by working all day long with his brothers in the family bakery in Latakia. The plan - _his_ plan - was that we spend our retirement flitting back and forth between Montreal and Latakia twice a year - three months there, and a few more here - so he could visit his very large and unilingual extended family. Need I say that I was all but terminally bored while there? _Especially_ during our first dozen or so 'visits', when we were lodged in one of the two bedrooms in his youngest brother's house, and my brother-in-law, his wife, and - eventually - their five children were all together in the other bedroom. Oy! If it's true company like fish is only good for three days, then what were we after three _months_??? No one ever made me feel unwelcome, but neither did anyone permit me to lift a finger to help with household chores. Even without a common language, I _could_ have washed dishes, hung/folded laundry, etc., but it was not permitted, because I was a sacrosanct *guest*. Hospitality reigns! It was only on the last few trips that we had finally bought our own condo in the city. A place where I could feel at peace, wash my own dishes and eat the food sent by an assortment of sisters-in-law. I even had more alone-time with my darling, since we didn't have to spend _every_ evening at one sibling or another's house. My last visit ended on February 28, 2011; he returned again near the end of that year and returned February 2, 2012. Since then, his siblings have all told him to stay away. There's no actual battling going on in Latakia, probably because it's the illustrious Leader's home town and because it's the major Mediterranean port. Power is more iffy than ever before; maybe three hours a day. That means refrigeration is non-existent. Water still flows, but without power to pump it up to the building roofs to each home's rooftop water tank, running out of water is more than possible. One nephew, his delivery truck and his helper have simply vanished. So far, in his family, everyone else answers to the phone every week when he phones. That's all we can hope for. Even if they were _able_ to flee, they won't, or I'd have already started the paperwork to get them here.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

they feel good


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a really thick pair I wear over my gloves. So cosy, I love them. Wear them without gloves to knit or type. My friend wears a pair to play the organ in church.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love my fingerless mitts for the above stated reasons. When I worked police evidence, we kept the area colder than the rest of the department. After an hour or so my hands would get so cold I could hardly move them. One day I brought my yarn and needles to work and, between breaks and lunch, I had a pair of fingerless mitts. I made several more pair. Never had cold fingers/hands again.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That's it! I am going to make a pair of fingerless mitts for next winter, as my hands freeze, when I am trying to type, and make comments on KP. I was going to make them this year, but ran out of time and winter!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have worn them for years.....before they became texting mitts. I wear them in my cold office and they are wonderful driving so you can touch and work they keys and actually feel them in your fingers. When you go into the store, you can reach into your wallet and purse and easily get what you want. My fingers seldom get cold. Not for shoveling snow or making snowballs but the great uses are endless.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My older daughter loves them because she can buckle and unbuckle the boys into their car seats without taking off and dropping her mittens or gloves. My younger daughter wears them because she can get out her subway pass easier....and she doesn't really touch anything with them on and feels she comes in contact with fewer germs during cold and flu season. She prefers the ones that come higher on her fingers.


----------



## goldsad (Aug 5, 2011)

I use them when I play tennis outdoors in the winter. They keep your hands warm, but allow you to hold the racquet.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Logic tells me that the longer blood is warmed before getting out to the extremities the warmer a person will stay. So I think that not only are wrist warmers stylish but they do serve a purpose...


----------



## raggyanne (Sep 27, 2011)

My DiL loves them because 'you can still have a ciggie'. Yes we are trying to break her habit.

Ann (UK)


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I remember learning that one way to cool off would be to run cold water over the underside of one's wrists. The blood vessels are right there close to the surface....and the warm water. So the opposite must be true. Keep those wrists warm with fingerless gloves.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


When it is REALLY cold, I do want a full glove or even a mitten... however, when it is fairly cold...not freezing...but cold, I find fingerless mittens really helps to warm the fingers as well. Strange as that may seem...it does help keep my fingers more flexible. I can drive, use my smart phone, tablet or even knit while wearing them.
Jane


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

The reason for wrist warmers: pulse points on the inside of the wrist are the places where the blood is closest to the skin surface so if you keep the pulse points warm the blood circulating to the fingers will be warmed. In WWI there were patterns for knee warmers to be knit for the soldier in order to keep the extremities warmed. Learned this on a trip to Alaska/Canada several years ago.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

because the cost of heating my all electric house can be more than my budget can take i use fingerless wrist warmers in the winter inside. also allows me to drive without freezing my hands and during flu season keeps my skin from coming in contact with shopping cart handles and a number of other places germs lie in wait.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

carolmemom said:


> I love mine, and make many of them. I even get requests for them. I was surprised how warm they feel. I too thought that my fingers needed to be covered, but I can wear the fingerless while driving and don't have to remove them to use my hands. If you try a pair, you might be pleasantly surprised. Oh, and I can also curl my fingers up and tuck them inside if they do get cold.


I found the same thing. Figured my fingers would be cold, but they stayed warm, even in the very cold last winter.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So ... When it's stinking hot and humid outside, I should pack wristers, anklets, and a scarf with ice-packs? Maybe I'll remember it by next summer. I _think_ we've about finished with such weather for this season. (I hope it, anyway! )


I bet that would work! I like the heat, so, I can't say I've tried that. When my hands get cold it is like someone else said, the backs of my hands! I like to have my wrist warmers cover my rings. No longer than that. I sort of do like making them flat, and am going to try Jessica-Jean's method. Now I am inspired! I leave on vacation Thursday, guess what I will make??


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

AND.......(drum roll please) they are much easier to knit than gloves with fingers!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

They keep your hands warmer, and it is easier to manipulate when fingers covered are not easy. You can make the kind that you can cover the fingers and then uncover them if you need to use them. Patterns on Ravelry.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My grandkids love them but I do not call them fingerless gloves...they are called texting gloves :lol: :lol:


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I used mine when taking inventory......in the freezer. Also used a pencil...the ink in a pen freezes.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like them because when it's colder out the back of my hands get cold when knitting and crocheting. Need my fingers free to hold hook and needle.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> One nephew, his delivery truck and his helper have simply vanished. So far, in his family, everyone else answers to the phone every week when he phones. That's all we can hope for. Even if they were _able_ to flee, they won't, or I'd have already started the paperwork to get them here.


 I am really happy you gave an answer to this question. I have to go to a nursing home so I may not have the internet anymore and I was very concerned when you mentioned you go to Syria with all that is going on over there. I will miss you most, but I know you will be safe,( as anyone can be these days). Best wishes for your husband's family. They will be in my prayers.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My father told me his mother made him wristlets for when he milked the cows by hand. Said they kept his hands warm. He said if your wrists are warm, your hands are too. I prefer whole mittens but wear fingerless gloves when I use the computer for typing in the winter. 

Carol J.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

I am really glad someone started this. I always wondered what good these fingerless gloves were. Now I know.I am going to make some,too. Thank you everyone.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

They work great with people that have smartphones as the heat from you fingers is needed to work the screens on the smartphones. Also I use them to sleep in on very very cold winter nights. We have very little heat in our bedroom and I like my hands free from covers when I sleep but it is painful when they get really cold, hence wrist warmers for bed. :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love them,I suffer from arthritis in my hands and find they help a lot in the colder weather.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I think the kids use the so it is easier for them to text. My GRand daughters love them. Just like you, I want my fingers covered.


Thats another subject, teenagers texting. But, does anyone have a link for easy pattern for them? I have some left over yarn from a cowl(the teens call them infinity scarves)


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

My mums wrists and hands get extreamly painful becourse of arthertise and fingerless gloves and wrists warmers keep them warm while she does things.i also hate my fingers covered so fingerless gloves are great for that.


----------



## Hunnknits (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been knitting a pattern for fingerless gloves I got on this site. Made a pair for my husband to keep in the car and I just gave a pair to my 86 yr. old Mom for checking mail, taking out trash and going to her garage. All these things require using a key/pad and will make it easier for her! I like the idea of young people using them for texting. I'll make each of my 4 grandkids a pair, too.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

They are great for people who work drive thru windows such as bank tellers and people who work fast food. They keep their hands warm but are still able to handle the money without difficulty. My son loves them.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have an easy pattern for fingerless gloves?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I've always wondered too ... the same for sweaters without sleeves, so appreciating the comments you are encouraging. Thx for posting.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

My son plays guitar & sometimes plays in cold studios. They keep his hands warm but still give him use of his fingers.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

O.k. guys what are your favorite patterns for these little magic wonders?????


Bombshellknits said:


> I like Jessica-Jean's way to knit them flat. I knit mine flat too, but, seam them differently. I use the tail from the cast on edge to sew down to the hole I leave for the thumb, and the bind off edge to sew up to the bottom of the thumb hole. They are handy for chilly weather photographers, or when at the gun range. LOTS of uses.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Jerannsb said:


> Does anyone have an easy pattern for fingerless gloves?


I found a real easy pair, no finger or thumb openings, on ehow.com. I googled, "how to knit fingerless gloves" and clicked on the ehow link.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My daughters lve them when they push their baby buggies


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Jerannsb said:


> Does anyone have an easy pattern for fingerless gloves?


http://www.ehow.com/how_2342463_knit-fingerless-gloves.html

Here is the link.

Ginny


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

A friend of mine keeps her house in the cool side in the winter and she wears them while she sews. She lives them because they keep her hands and arms warm while leaving her fingers free to work.


----------



## Hunnknits (Apr 7, 2014)

Fingerless gloves: Cast on 39 stitches leaving long tail

Row 1: K2, P2
Row 2: K1, P1
Repeat rows 1 & 2 for about 4" in length
Knit for 2 inches
Bind off leaving 4" tail
Sew up bound off side 2" from bottom. use cast on tail to sew rest leaving space for thumb.

Got this pattern on this site; but of course can't find it now!

P.S. As long as they are responsible, I love that my teenage grandkids text me too!


----------



## WI Grandma (Sep 2, 2014)

My daughter's office is cold always--in the summer the air conditioner blows on her and in the winter just lack of heat. She loves the wrist warmers and wears them summer and winter. I also have a friend with arthritis and she says she frequently wears them even to bed which keeps her toasty warm.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they're great when you want to keep hands warm without the extra fabric of full mittens


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

might you send me your pattern as I want to make some for my college daughters...thanks in advance. Laura


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


This topic comes up regularly, and I have to say, that I agree - I always wondered about the point of them, but then I live in a very cold climate. BUT - there was a pattern, that I had to try... and I did, and it was about the same time that I was noticing that when I'm on the computer in the early morning, I get a bit of a draft on the backs of my hands. I was using either a shawl to cover my back and shoulders, and ended up putting the ends of the shawl (rectangular, lace shawl) over my hands to keep them warm, or I was wearing a sweater with long sleeves that I would stretch over my hands...

So, I made this pair of wrist warmers, and I now wear them in the house in the winter when I'm on the computer. I've also noticed that in the colder weather, even inside, my fingers get stiff (beginning of arthritis) but wearing the wrist warmers help to keep the blood warm and flowing to the fingers.

I can keep my fingers free for typing or other fine motor work, while keeping the backs of my hands warm and unchapped (the cold also is a dry cold, and my hands get very dry and the skin even cracks a little!)


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooh! I like this idea!


run4fittness said:


> They are great for reading in bed!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Gillianmary said:


> I suffer from raynauds syndrome and wear mine for the first few hours of every work day in the winter - they help to warm my whole hand but allow me to work on the computer at the same time.
> They also look nice on.


Good to know! I will need to make some for my sister who has raynauds.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for all of the wonderful replies. I will be making lots of fingerless mitts/gloves for Christmas this year! I, too, do not like using DPN's! I avoid them like the plague! I found a few that are knitted flat and am excited to get started....as soon as I finish up another round of the 10 stitch blanket I'm working on for my daughter. LOL! If anyone has a favorite pattern that are knitted flat, could you share?


----------



## GF-Linda (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a friend who is a landscape architect requiring her to make drawings and take notes outdoors. The fingerless gloves provide warmth and finger flexibility. Sometimes on chilly days I've been known to wear them in the house. Some nights in the winter I think my husband wishes I'd wear them to bed!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

They are great for cleaning the snow from the car windows and putting gas in the car also I find I don't have to take them of when I go shopping therefore they don't get lost. When I walk my hands sweat so I land up removing my mitts, with these they can stay on for the duration. :thumbup:


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


.........................................
My son was a postal worker and he found them warm yet he could still sort mail. A friend's son works for the electric company in Canada and she makes them for him to wear. They are handy when you need the ability to work with fingers, such as a keyboard typing or a tablet as well. You can keep the rest of your hand warm. Now they're more for fun, but they still serve a utilitarian purpose!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

My daughter wears them in the winter. She has a bookkeeping business and works at home all hours of the day and night, which means it is sometimes very cold in her workroom. She wears the fingerless gloves to keep her hands warm and still allow her to type on her computer keyboard and do all the other tasks that require finger agility.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I downloaded a couple of free patterns that were on KP last year and they were Handknitsbyelena. I am not sure if they are still free but they were welcomed gifts for my mom, sister, granddaughters etc.,


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I asked this same question about a year ago and got PAGES of answers. Then, to my surprise my daughter, who is in her 50s asked for a pair to use when she is driving and working. She is a real estate agent and often has to be outside writing up notes etc and finds them perfect to keep hands warm and still flexible. Then my son in-law asked for a pair as well. He works outside a great deal and finds them very useful.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Another way to go is the "Convertible mitten" in which you have a fingerless portion, then knit a flap that can be buttoned to back of hand, or buttoned to palm of hand. knittychick.com has a great site. Go to her mitten section, then scroll down to convertible.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a two needle mitten pattern I have made hundreds of mittens from. I used this pattern to make fingerless mitts by just knitting a partial thumb and palm/back and just doing about 1/2 in. of ribbing at the ends. It worked fine. If you have a pattern like this, you could just add your own design pattern.


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

Someone on this site a while ago suggested knitting the finger portion longer - to the tips of the fingers - for driving so no part of your fingers touch the cold steering wheel and folding it up a little when you want the fingers totally free. I've been doing this ever since and when gifting, have one glove folded up and the other not so people get the idea.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Well who uses wrist warmers? you say. You do every time you put on a long sleeved sweater with ribbing at the wrist. Your blood is closest to the surface at the wrist and subject to heat loss. It makes sense to keep it protected.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I too like them, found out when I worked, I was normally the only one cold in the office, and they sure helped me to stay warmer, and yes, my fingers would be cool, but the rest of me seemed to stay warmer than normal.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

my hands get cold,fingerless gloves solved the problem,i still am able to knit or type.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:



> ... does anyone have a link for easy pattern for them? I have some left over yarn from a cowl(the teens call them infinity scarves)





Jerannsb said:


> Does anyone have an easy pattern for fingerless gloves?


These all have a seam: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pa=seamed&pc=fingerless&availability=free
You can always tick off the level of difficulty to further filter the choices.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> I see so many patterns for wrist warmers/fingerless gloves and have actually made a pair. I think they're really cute. But, I don't understand the purpose for them. Is it just for fashion? If it's cold, I want my fingers covered up because that's what gets cold. Any thoughts?


This subject comes up from time to time; I have no logical answer since I don't get it, either. My fingers get cold first, not my hands or my wrists.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Quincy's Mom said:


> AND.......(drum roll please) they are much easier to knit than gloves with fingers!


Ah! Yes, fingerless is easier than fingered, but you feel _such_ a sense of accomplishment when you've finished off a custom-fit pair of full-fingered gloves! I'd rather do gloves than socks any day. I even got a set of 4" double-pointed needles _just_ for doing fingers.


----------



## WeaverBird21 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a banjo player who plays every week with an old-time string band group in a repurposed garage. This is Florida, so it's fine in the summer, but it can get quite cold in the winter, and I can't play with frozen fingers. A friend gave me my first pair of fingerless wrist warmers--voila! problem solved. Now I'm making more of them for myself and for gifts. For people who play instruments like banjos, guitars, mandolins, etc., the wrist warmers should not have thumbs.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

For some reason having wrists and ankles covered will help keep hands and feet warm. I discovered that when my feet were cold while wearing low cut anklets. Put on socks that covered my ankles and my feet stayed warm....


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> Never thought I'd get addicted to wearing fingerless mitts, because like you my fingers get so cold. But, surprise, surprise, the fingers stay warm and usable, and I can even knit with them on so, I've had to update my opinion.
> 
> Madkiwi


I agree!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> These all have a seam:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pa=seamed&pc=fingerless&availability=free
> You can always tick off the level of difficulty to further filter the choices.


Thanks for the links, one of them is perfect for what I want.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So ... When it's stinking hot and humid outside, I should pack wristers, anklets, and a scarf with ice-packs? Maybe I'll remember it by next summer. I _think_ we've about finished with such weather for this season. (I hope it, anyway! )


I have MS and that's exactly what I do....
:thumbup:


----------



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

I wear fingerless mitts ontop of the dollar store stretchy gloves. Usually buy a few in different colours and wear different fingerless mitts ontop. Really great to use if you have dogs and walk them in the fall or winter. You don't have to take them off to pick up the poop and tie the bag. Can do it with the mitts and gloves underneath on. Everyone who has a dog in our area, now does this.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? It's not all _that_ hard to change a pattern from in-the-round to flat. I would 'split' the pattern so that the seam would be on the side of the hand opposite the thumb, add two stitches for seaming, reverse all alternate row stitches from knit to purl and vice-versa, and get knitting.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always use the two-circulars or travelling/magic loop methods to knit small tubes instead of double-pointed needles.
> 
> Aren't _any_ of the pretty patterns written flat? A search on Ravlery for: Free, with Photo, Fingerless gloves/mitts, Seamed, Knitted, gives only 412 matches. Are _none_ of them pretty enough? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=seamed&sort=best&pc=fingerless


Doggone it JJ! You just had to give us this link didn't you? As if I don't already have too many fingerless mitt patterns saved!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaverBird21 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a banjo player who plays every week with an old-time string band group in a repurposed garage. This is Florida, so it's fine in the summer, but it can get quite cold in the winter, and I can't play with frozen fingers. A friend gave me my first pair of fingerless wrist warmers--voila! problem solved. Now I'm making more of them for myself and for gifts. For people who play instruments like banjos, guitars, mandolins, etc., the wrist warmers should not have thumbs.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> This subject comes up from time to time; I have no logical answer since I don't get it, either. My fingers get cold first, not my hands or my wrists.


Many years ago (back in the early '70's), Cross Country Skiing was just becoming popular. During the lessons, one of the things we were taught was about how to dress warmly. Layers, of course, but the idea was to keep the chest and main body extra warm, because that is where the blood and oxygen circulates from - heart and lungs. So, keeping them warm was key to helping keep the extremities warm.

SO, sure, the fingers might "get cold first, not ... hands or ... wrists", but - if you keep the blood in the hands and wrists warm, then that will help to keep the fingers warm, too!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Another way to go is the "Convertible mitten" in which you have a fingerless portion, then knit a flap that can be buttoned to back of hand, or buttoned to palm of hand. knittychick.com has a great site. Go to her mitten section, then scroll down to convertible.


That's what I made for my husband. I couldn't remember the name, when I posted.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

One nephew, his delivery truck and his helper have simply vanished. So far, in his family, everyone else answers to the phone every week when he phones. That's all we can hope for. Even if they were _able_ to flee, they won't, or I'd have already started the paperwork to get them here.[/quote]

Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for sharing this very interesting--and now troubling--part of your life. I will keep your darling's family in my thoughts. How are you and he coping, or is that too intrusive a question?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Fingerless mitts really do keep your hands warm, and you can still type, and knit and/or crochet, and read magazines, etc. In fact, they keep your hands VERY warm.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

If any of you watch NCIS, a couple of years ago Abbey wore some wrist warmers and they had a surge in popularity.....

Hers had a little ruffle and was very cute .... I don't remember where I saw the pattern, and can't seem to find it now....


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bcdado said:


> Someone on this site a while ago suggested knitting the finger portion longer - to the tips of the fingers - for driving so no part of your fingers touch the cold steering wheel and folding it up a little when you want the fingers totally free. I've been doing this ever since and when gifting, have one glove folded up and the other not so people get the idea.


Only problem with finger covered in knitted gloves (with only tips open) is the "slip factor" of wool gloves on the steering wheel. This is why fingerless gloves are much safer for driving... all fingers in contact with steering wheel...no slipping of wheel through gloved fingers.
Jane


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WeaverBird21 said:


> I'm a banjo player who plays every week with an old-time string band group in a repurposed garage. This is Florida, so it's fine in the summer, but it can get quite cold in the winter, and I can't play with frozen fingers. A friend gave me my first pair of fingerless wrist warmers--voila! problem solved. Now I'm making more of them for myself and for gifts. *For people who play instruments like banjos, guitars, mandolins, etc., the wrist warmers should not have thumbs.*


Ah! Thank you for clearing that up for me. I couldn't understand the lack of thumbs; I just thought the knitters didn't want to bother with the making of a thumb gusset.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> Doggone it JJ! You just had to give us this link didn't you? As if I don't already have too many fingerless mitt patterns saved!!! :mrgreen:


No one forced you to _look_! :twisted:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sherritilstra said:


> ... Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for sharing this very interesting--and now troubling--part of your life. I will keep your darling's family in my thoughts. How are you and he coping, or is that too intrusive a question?


He phones more often than he ever did during our first 40 years here. He has trouble sleeping. He listens too much to the Arabic radio station. He's planning on getting a TV service that will have a slew of Arabic stations. Since we can't go there, we've been taking several 'vacations' each year. He seems not to want to stay home, so we traipse.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

All these pages, and no one has mentioned "easy peasy fingerless mitts" Just google it. Cant remember which site.

I wear mine constantly.
Arthritis, carpal tunnel and just plain old age!

Only way I can still stay supple enough to knit and crochet

Madkiwi


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

He sounds pretty anxious. Too bad the family won't consider leaving--not even for an "extended vacation?" I fear it will be quite awhile before the danger is past. Is ISIS anywhere near their town? (Not to raise further alarm, but I'm sure you and he have thought of all the possible causes for worry, already).

Should we be continuing this as a PM, or are others interested in this exchange?


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

sherritilstra said:


> He sounds pretty anxious. Too bad the family won't consider leaving--not even for an "extended vacation?" I fear it will be quite awhile before the danger is past. Is ISIS anywhere near their town? (Not to raise further alarm, but I'm sure you and he have thought of all the possible causes for worry, already).
> 
> Should we be continuing this as a PM, or are others interested in this exchange?


I don't want to intrude, but I am very concerned and interested.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is interesting to hear from someone closely connected altho I don't want to appear "nosy." I would be so worried if I had family in the region. A friend's DD is living in Lebanon and she was planning to visit but don't know if she went thru with it...perhaps so as she wasn't at our monthly luncheon last week.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I've know about your Syrian connection for some time, Jessica-Jean, but haven't wanted to intrude. Those of us in this part of the world have no real understanding of what goes on in more troubled parts of the world, and I know that it makes me feel a bit helpless in not knowing what to do or how to respond. I can only guess at how anxious your Darling is and how it must affect your life, too, and I'm sorry for that. None of us would choose that for anyone in any part of the world. We really don't have much to complain about in our little worlds. I do think of you and yours often in relationship to your connection to a world that is so much more full of hardship and suffering.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Just like my sister!!



Alpaca Farmer said:


> My sister works in an old cold drafty office building, and she loves them,helps to keep wrists and palms warm while allowing freedom of her fingers to type.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Just for fun, last St, Patrick's Day I made myself a pair of fingerless gloves, in a diagonal stitch and with an opening for the thumb, in BRIGHT GREEN... I got so many compliments!! They were a hit...


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I believe some of these ideas are more for fashion, wrist warmers do not appear to have a practical function. I like making mittens and socks in 1 piece so there is only 1 seam to sew up!

From quill-WS.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I believe some of these ideas are more for fashion, wrist warmers do not appear to have a practical function. I like making mittens and socks in 1 piece so there is only 1 seam to sew up!
> 
> From quill-WS.


For kids they surely are for fashion. But some with arthritis, carpal tunnel, Raynauds surely are telling about benefits. Remember, they say to wear a hat in cold weather, it protects all of the body, not just the head.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They have many different names besides fingerless gloves and wristers. I have also heard them called texting gloves, typing gloves and fishing gloves. I make mine in a k2,p2 rib pattern that hug the hand really well. I also make mine to come up to the fingertips. That way when I drive and the steering wheel is cold, I can wear them extended all the way to my fingertips. When I want my fingers free, I just fold back into a cuff back to my knuckles and my fingers are free to type. I also like making them extra long at the wrist so they come up the arm and can either be "bunched" forward, worn straight back or folded into a cuff at the wrist. So many different ways to wear them. They are really popular.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad that someone asked this because I couldn't see what good they would be even tho I knit some for gifts. My fingers get really cold because I have Raynauds so I wear mittens and gloves all the time when the weather gets cold. If they get cold in the house I have to run warm water on them. Maybe I better knit myself a pair because if the hand and wrist are warm and therefore the fingers, that would be great in my house in the winter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> All these pages, and no one has mentioned "easy peasy fingerless mitts" Just google it. Cant remember which site.
> 
> I wear mine constantly.
> Arthritis, carpal tunnel and just plain old age!
> ...


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-peasy-fingerless-mitts-4

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/easy-peasy-fingerless-mitts/13435


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I believe some of these ideas are more for fashion, wrist warmers do not appear to have a practical function. I like making mittens and socks in 1 piece so there is only 1 seam to sew up!
> 
> From quill-WS.


I'd rather not sew up _any_ seams, so - when i have the tools to do so - I make 'em seamless.

Had you read the previous pages, you'd have learned that they are *not* just for fickle fashion. While it's true they're useless on their own in negative temperatures, they _do_ have their purposes indoors as well as out.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> That's it! I am going to make a pair of fingerless mitts for next winter, as my hands freeze, when I am trying to type, and make comments on KP. I was going to make them this year, but ran out of time and winter!!


Great minds think alike, I was just thinking that while reading these post.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I believe some of these ideas are more for fashion, wrist warmers do not appear to have a practical function. I like making mittens and socks in 1 piece so there is only 1 seam to sew up!
> 
> From quill-WS.


Try these. Free pattern by Ysolda on Ravelry, called Garter Stitch Mitts.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh J-J My heart is with your inlaws in fact every-one who lives in fear and chaos.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I use fingerless gloves in the winter, keep my hands warm and I can still type and use the mouse


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'd rather not sew up _any_ seams, so - when i have the tools to do so - I make 'em seamless.
> 
> Had you read the previous pages, you'd have learned that they are *not* just for fickle fashion. While it's true they're useless on their own in negative temperatures, they _do_ have their purposes indoors as well as out.


I don't like "sewing" up seams either, so I usually use a crochet hook and "slip stitch" a seam. It works better for me than using a needle and I don't have to estimate how much yarn to cut to sew up the seam.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I don't like "sewing" up seams either, so I usually use a crochet hook and "slip stitch" a seam. It works better for me than using a needle and I don't have to estimate how much yarn to cut to sew up the seam.


I've been using the crochet method of joining for years. I too avoid seaming at all if I can. Right now got a load of afghan on my lap as I eschewed doing three panels by doing it as one piece to avoid sewing it together.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

When a person gets to be nearly 70, all the fatty tissue on the top of the hand goes away and their veins stick up. The skin on top of my hands is very thin and wrinkled, too. The tops of my hands get cold, but I want to work on the computer so I need my fingers. I want my fingers to stick out, so I use the half mitts all the time in the winter. If I make a sweater, I try to have enough left over to make matching half mitts, so I look glamorous and impress the cat.


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

I love them for playing my Hammered Dulcimer!!!! My fingers are free to hang on to the ahmmers and my hands are warm!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Try these. Free pattern by Ysolda on Ravelry, called Garter Stitch Mitts.


Links: http://ysolda.com/blog/2007/11/25/garter-stitch-mitts

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-mitts


----------



## Yorkieschitz (Sep 9, 2014)

I make a ton of them for office workers at the Attorney General's Office where I work. We even use them in the summer when the air conditioner is set to 72 degrees.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I've been using the crochet method of joining for years. I too avoid seaming at all if I can. Right now got a load of afghan on my lap as I eschewed doing three panels by doing it as one piece to avoid sewing it together.


When you have panels, Annie Potter of the former Annie's Attic devised a pattern of "Loop & Lace." You go around each panel as follows: Chain 10 sc in next stitch, Chain 15 sc in next stitch all the way around. When done, you interweave the chain 10 loops on each panel. When done with all the panels, you weave the chain 15's from one panel through the chain 15's from the other panel. It makes a braided effect between the panels that looks really nice and you do not have to sew them together.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> When you have panels, Annie Potter of the former Annie's Attic devised a pattern of "Loop & Lace." You go around each panel as follows: Chain 10 sc in next stitch, Chain 15 sc in next stitch all the way around. When done, you interweave the chain 10 loops on each panel. When done with all the panels, you weave the chain 15's from one panel through the chain 15's from the other panel. It makes a braided effect between the panels that looks really nice and you do not have to sew them together.


I guess that you mean this pattern: http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00797&cat_id=298

I found another which seems to be the same as you describe: http://krafty-katie.blogspot.ca/2010/04/loop-n-lace-blanket-pattern.html

Thank you, Evie RM, for the neat addition to my collection of links for how to join panels and squares. :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I looked at the pattern but I still haven't a clue how you lace the loops together!! Dumkopf! I only looked at the Krafty-Kate one so if I should ever decide to try this I'll research it further. Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I looked at the pattern but I still haven't a clue how you lace the loops together!! Dumkopf! I only looked at the Krafty-Kate one so if I should ever decide to try this I'll research it further. Thanks for the suggestion...


I have crocheted the "Wedding Ring" afghan several times and I always use the loop and lace as shown on that pattern from Annie's. The only thing you really have to be careful about is that you alternate the ch 10 and ch 15. If you get two ch 10 or two ch 15 together, it will not work. I got all the way around one panel on my first time of making this pattern and when I started weaving the chain 10 loops together when I discovered where I had done two ch 10 loops together, so I had to unravel all of those chains back to almost the beginning where I had made the mistake. Now I chain for a few inches and stop and weave the ch 10's to the point where I stopped and then I chain a few more inches and stop and weave more to make sure I don't make that mistake again, or if I do make a mistake, I only have a few inches to unravel. I sure learn by my mistakes. When this afghan is finished, the braiding between the panels looks so nice. Really pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I looked at the pattern but I still haven't a clue how you lace the loops together!! Dumkopf! I only looked at the Krafty-Kate one so if I should ever decide to try this I'll research it further. Thanks for the suggestion...


No dummkopf! It takes a few minutes to figure out, and no tool is necessary - just fingers. You pull a loop from one side through a loop from the other side and repeat. If you miss one, they unzip easily. The only trick is to make sure the final loop is secured - sewn down or caught in a finishing row at the end of the 'seam'. It's very like the way a metal zipper goes together.

In the 90s, I was churning out narrow mile-a-minute strips (approx. 50g each) and making such blankets by the dozen. The last one remains a WIP. I worked most of it during the last month of my mother's life (February 1997), and - for no logical reason - haven't finished it. All that remains to be done is the braiding of the loops on one edge and all around. I haven't done any strips since.  Minds are not necessarily logical. My youngest sister has saved our mother's telephone answering machine, just to hang on to the sound of her voice. She also dragged her feet at executing her father's will for so long that the oldest of that group of my three baby sisters ended up taking over the job of executrix a few years after his death. :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I have crocheted the "Wedding Ring" afghan several times and I always use the loop and lace as shown on that pattern from Annie's. ...


Which pattern? Is it one of these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Wedding%20Ring%20afghan&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for further explanation.. Now I have a mental picture of how it is done. This old dog has learned a new trick!! Tomorrow will be another test...I haven't crocheted in years but GD saw a really pretty "garment" (don't know what to call it) that's between a sweater and flowing shirt and asked me to make it. I ordered the materials and pattern and hope I haven't forgotten all I once knew. I may coming here screaming for help from crocheters.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Thank you for further explanation.. Now I have a mental picture of how it is done. This old dog has learned a new trick!! Tomorrow will be another test...I haven't crocheted in years but GD saw a really pretty "garment" (don't know what to call it) that's between a sweater and flowing shirt and asked me to make it. I ordered the materials and pattern and hope I haven't forgotten all I once knew. I may coming here screaming for help from crocheters.


Not to worry. Someone will have the answers for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which pattern? Is it one of these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Wedding%20Ring%20afghan&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet


No. The pattern booklet I got from Annie's Attic (which no longer exists since Annie Potter sold it) features this mile a minute afghan. You make a ring and then you hdc into the ring (forgot how many) and then you cut yarn and start new ring by chaining and before joining the chain, you put it through your first ring and then join and then do the hdc's into that new ring. In all there are 43 rings all interlocking. Then you go around the edge catching the outer stitches and do double crochets in four of the center stitches on each ring. Then there is a popcorn row and then another row of double crochets and then you go around the panel with the loops. It is really a beautiful pattern and kind of unique which I like anything that is a little different. Over the years I have made two of them in white for weddings and one for a co-worker who liked the pattern and one in white for a friend who was going to give it as a wedding gift and a couple of colored ones for Christmas gifts. I made one for my bedroom, but I have changed the colors of my bedroom and the colors in it didn't work with the new colors in my bedroom so I gave it to my SIL who was visiting from San Diego. I have also used this pattern in a baby blanket only without the loops. I don't know if you could search for Annie Potter patterns on line. After she sold her business (Annie's Attic) Annie opened another business called Annie Potter Presents. I am not sure if that still exists or not. Hope this information helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> No. The pattern booklet I got from Annie's Attic (which no longer exists since Annie Potter sold it) features this mile a minute afghan. You make a ring and then you hdc into the ring (forgot how many) and then you cut yarn and start new ring by chaining and before joining the chain, you put it through your first ring and then join and then do the hdc's into that new ring. In all there are 43 rings all interlocking. Then you go around the edge catching the outer stitches and do double crochets in four of the center stitches on each ring. Then there is a popcorn row and then another row of double crochets and then you go around the panel with the loops. It is really a beautiful pattern and kind of unique which I like anything that is a little different. Over the years I have made two of them in white for weddings and one for a co-worker who liked the pattern and one in white for a friend who was going to give it as a wedding gift and a couple of colored ones for Christmas gifts. I made one for my bedroom, but I have changed the colors of my bedroom and the colors in it didn't work with the new colors in my bedroom so I gave it to my SIL who was visiting from San Diego. I have also used this pattern in a baby blanket only without the loops. I don't know if you could search for Annie Potter patterns on line. After she sold her business (Annie's Attic) Annie opened another business called Annie Potter Presents. I am not sure if that still exists or not. Hope this information helps.


OK. I recognize it from your discription, though I don't remember what it was named ... I've got the pattern booklet somewhere in my wool room. It's bigger but looks something like the ones at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-rings , which are without the bobbles. Yes?

It seems to still exist: http://www.anniepotterpresents.com/


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bent needles said:


> When a person gets to be nearly 70, all the fatty tissue on the top of the hand goes away and their veins stick up. The skin on top of my hands is very thin and wrinkled, too. The tops of my hands get cold, but I want to work on the computer so I need my fingers. I want my fingers to stick out, so I use the half mitts all the time in the winter. If I make a sweater, I try to have enough left over to make matching half mitts, so I look glamorous and impress the cat.


:~D! Would it impress my dogs, too? My cat is not impressionable because she is outnumbered by dogs and can't be bothered. She just shrugs and says, "Let the dogs do it."


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

My little green diagonal stitch fingerless gloves are knit flat.



Jessica-Jean said:


> So? It's not all _that_ hard to change a pattern from in-the-round to flat. I would 'split' the pattern so that the seam would be on the side of the hand opposite the thumb, add two stitches for seaming, reverse all alternate row stitches from knit to purl and vice-versa, and get knitting.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always use the two-circulars or travelling/magic loop methods to knit small tubes instead of double-pointed needles.
> 
> Aren't _any_ of the pretty patterns written flat? A search on Ravlery for: Free, with Photo, Fingerless gloves/mitts, Seamed, Knitted, gives only 412 matches. Are _none_ of them pretty enough? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=seamed&sort=best&pc=fingerless


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

My little green "cute as can be" diagonal stitch fingerless gloves are knit flat.



Jessica-Jean said:


> So? It's not all _that_ hard to change a pattern from in-the-round to flat. I would 'split' the pattern so that the seam would be on the side of the hand opposite the thumb, add two stitches for seaming, reverse all alternate row stitches from knit to purl and vice-versa, and get knitting.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always use the two-circulars or travelling/magic loop methods to knit small tubes instead of double-pointed needles.
> 
> Aren't _any_ of the pretty patterns written flat? A search on Ravlery for: Free, with Photo, Fingerless gloves/mitts, Seamed, Knitted, gives only 412 matches. Are _none_ of them pretty enough? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=seamed&sort=best&pc=fingerless


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

May said:


> My little green diagonal stitch fingerless gloves are knit flat.


The link you gave on this post is no longer valid: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4469-1.html#39753 . 
It's now at: http://archive.berroco.com/exclusives/sudbury/sudbury.html


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Wrist warmers keep the large radial arteries warm, sothat the blood going to your fingers is already warm, kind of like pre-heating an oven, I think.
A friend of mine who lived in Alaska said many people wore them for that reason, and they should be the experts. I know gloves would do the same but many people don't like the clumsiness of gloves plus they make your fingers look like sausages, who wants that?


----------



## Lanagay (Apr 15, 2014)

Those who work in drive-thru windows like them.


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

They are great for photography - many digital cameras have controls that require a bare finger or thumb tip. It is often a bit chilly for no gloves at all, but these cover up most of the exposed skin and can be bearable for a while. (My camera is water- and freeze-proof so I keep my hands in my pockets between shots.)


----------



## croquiknit (Sep 7, 2011)

They are great for photography - many digital cameras have controls that require a bare finger or thumb tip. It is often a bit chilly for no gloves at all, but these cover up most of the exposed skin and can be bearable for a while. (My camera is water- and freeze-proof so I keep my hands in my pockets between shots.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> ... but many people don't like the clumsiness of gloves plus they make your fingers look like sausages, who wants that?


Anyone who has to be outdoors in negative temperatures for more than a few moments *wants* that! Sausage-looking fingers are preferrable to frost-bitten ones any day.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Fingerless Mitts/Hand & Wrist Warmers are also in popular demand for hospital and cancer patients.

HubPages - Free Knitting Pattern: Textured Fingerless Gloves or Mitts
http://***********************/hub/Free-Knitting-Pattern-Eastern-Northwestern-Fingerless-Gloves-or-Mitts

knit and crochet now! - Embroidered Fingerless Mitts
http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/embroidered-fingerless-mitts-knit-and-crochet-now-season-5-episode-512/

ravelry - Aunt Janelle's Super Duper Easy Fingerless Mitts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aunt-janelles-super-duper-easy-fingerless-mitts

ravelry - Easy Fingerless Mitts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-fingerless-mitts-3

ravelry - Iron Man Mitts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/iron-man-mitts


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I love mine and make them to match cowls and scarfs. The allow me to manage my Airedale Terriers on walks and potty breaks. I also pick up nice gloves with fingers to use under the fingerless gloves.


----------



## Floralee (Dec 9, 2013)

Sometimes gloves do not cover the wrists very well I like wrist warmer, and they are very easy to knit. I have made several pairs.
Floralee


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I made a super simple flat pair like that. My thumb misses being partially covered! I prefer the ones that have a thumb gusset and go all the way to the furthest joint or to my fingernails - call them abbreviated gloves, because they're not really finger_less_, just finger_tip_less.
> 
> Were I working them flat and still wanted the thumb gusset, seaming on the opposite side of the hand would be far easier than having a seam interfering with the thumb. At least, I _think_ so. I would only work them flat if I didn't have the right size double-points handy, which is why I did that one flat pair. I was in Syria in what passes for winter over there. Houses being made of uninsulated concrete blocks covered with sheets of stone on the outside and ceramic or marble tiles on the inside means that interior temperatures in 'winter' are the same indoors as out. Now, 61F/16C isn't really cold, unless you're sitting knitting for endless hours. When I was there in 'winter', I wore more layers indoors (shawl, toque, fingerless gloves, socks, and long pants) than outside (t-shirt, capris, barefoot in flip-flops)! Needed those hand-coverings to keep the fingers nimble enough to continue knitting, but didn't have any dpns with me, nor any cables flexible enough for any other method. Nothing else would have convinced me to knit something needing a seam.


Jessica-Jean. I just love the fact that you don't like joining seams. My Mum got me to do all the joining of sweaters and cardigans, from when I was about 12 years old and to this day (I'm in my late 60s now) I prefer to knit in the round, and if I really like a pattern and it is knitted straight, I try to work out how to knit it in the round. I even graft shoulder seams to avoid the task. Lol


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitting, listening to dozens of audiobooks (Have you any idea just how _many_ unabridged novels can be put on a single DVD? Shelves' full!), and otherwise killing time while my darling was enjoying himself by working all day long with his brothers in the family bakery in Latakia. The plan - _his_ plan - was that we spend our retirement flitting back and forth between Montreal and Latakia twice a year - three months there, and a few more here - so he could visit his very large and unilingual extended family. Need I say that I was all but terminally bored while there? _Especially_ during our first dozen or so 'visits', when we were lodged in one of the two bedrooms in his youngest brother's house, and my brother-in-law, his wife, and - eventually - their five children were all together in the other bedroom. Oy! If it's true company like fish is only good for three days, then what were we after three _months_??? No one ever made me feel unwelcome, but neither did anyone permit me to lift a finger to help with household chores. Even without a common language, I _could_ have washed dishes, hung/folded laundry, etc., but it was not permitted, because I was a sacrosanct *guest*. Hospitality reigns! It was only on the last few trips that we had finally bought our own condo in the city. A place where I could feel at peace, wash my own dishes and eat the food sent by an assortment of sisters-in-law. I even had more alone-time with my darling, since we didn't have to spend _every_ evening at one sibling or another's house. My last visit ended on February 28, 2011; he returned again near the end of that year and returned February 2, 2012. Since then, his siblings have all told him to stay away. There's no actual battling going on in Latakia, probably because it's the illustrious Leader's home town and because it's the major Mediterranean port. Power is more iffy than ever before; maybe three hours a day. That means refrigeration is non-existent. Water still flows, but without power to pump it up to the building roofs to each home's rooftop water tank, running out of water is more than possible. One nephew, his delivery truck and his helper have simply vanished. So far, in his family, everyone else answers to the phone every week when he phones. That's all we can hope for. Even if they were _able_ to flee, they won't, or I'd have already started the paperwork to get them here.


I pray for their safety.


----------



## Floralee (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the wrist warmers because they cover my wrists. Some of my gloves do not do a very good job.

Floralee


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a beginner. Is it hard to do the thumbs on fingerless gloves. I don't do double points. Is there a way to do thumbs without them?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a beginner. Is it hard to do the thumbs on fingerless gloves. I don't do double points. Is there a way to do thumbs without them?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rainyday said:


> I pray for their safety.


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm a beginner. Is it hard to do the thumbs on fingerless gloves. I don't do double points. Is there a way to do thumbs without them?
> Thanks for any advice.


Magic Loop, Travelling Loop, or Two Circulars methods?

Seamed patterns?

There's more than one way to tackle a problem. If you do not want to use double-pointed needles, you don't need to.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As strange as it sounds, your fingers stay warm in these (unless you are in artic conditions) because your blood is warmed before entering your fingers. This style is a favourite for the needy as it lets them do what they need to do without removing them.

I love them too and find they are great on days where temps are all over the place, they keep my wrists warm, and consequently my fingers and I also wear them while crocheting or knitting which I can't do with full gloves.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

My daughter wears fingerless mittens all winter long, indoors and outdoors. She has a disease, Reynauds Syndrome, and it causes her to have very, very cold hands. The mitts really help her keep her hands and fingers warm.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

pzoe said:


> I'm a beginner. Is it hard to do the thumbs on fingerless gloves. I don't do double points. Is there a way to do thumbs without them?
> Thanks for any advice.


The fingerless gloves I make only have a thumb hole along the seam. I cast on 34 stitches and do a k2, p2 ribbing for as many inches long as you want them to be. Then you sew up the seam. I start at the fingers and sew the seam down to where the joint in my thumb starts, then I only sew the yarn through one side until I get the hole long enough for my thumb to fit through and then I pick up both sides and continue seaming until I get to the wrist. They look like a tube when I am done, but they sure fit nice and snug. I just love them. I just finished making ones in the Seahawks colors. I did the wrist in the lime green and then switched to the dark blue for the body of the glove. I like having my fingers covered when I have to hold that cold steering wheel in the winter, so I make my gloves to come all the way up to the fingertips. That way my fingers do not touch the cold steering wheel. When I want my fingers exposed, I just fold back a cuff at the fingers so I can use them as fingerless gloves.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are great for office workers who are on computers and the temps in the office are freezing.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jerannsb said:


> Does anyone have an easy pattern for fingerless gloves?


Cast on 34 stitches with worsted weight yarn.
1st Row: K2,P2.
2nd Row: P2, K2.
Repeat both rows in ribbing until length measures as long as you want the glove to be. Cast off in ribbing. Sew side seam leaving hole for thumb.

Couldn't be easier and really hug the hand. I have sold quite a few pair of these.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I took the headband and fingerless gloves that I made in the Seahawks colors with me to bowling today to show my team mates. One lady from two lanes over saw them and came over and asked if I sold them and how much I charged. I told her $12.00 a pair. She ordered two pair. One pair for a friend who loves the Broncos, so that pair will be in the blue and orange Bronco colors. The other pair she wants in purple and lavender. I have sold a lot of gloves when people see mine, so they must be very popular.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I took the headband and fingerless gloves that I made in the Seahawks colors with me to bowling today to show my team mates. One lady from two lanes over saw them and came over and asked if I sold them and how much I charged. I told her $12.00 a pair. She ordered two pair. One pair for a friend who loves the Broncos, so that pair will be in the blue and orange Bronco colors. The other pair she wants in purple and lavender. I have sold a lot of gloves when people see mine, so they must be very popular.


Can you show us a link where you got your pattern? Could you show a picture of the ones you make :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Floralee (Dec 9, 2013)

My favourite leather gloves do not keep my wrists warm, so I wear wrist warmers. Floralee


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I took the headband and fingerless gloves that I made in the Seahawks colors with me to bowling today to show my team mates. One lady from two lanes over saw them and came over and asked if I sold them and how much I charged. I told her $12.00 a pair. She ordered two pair. One pair for a friend who loves the Broncos, so that pair will be in the blue and orange Bronco colors. The other pair she wants in purple and lavender. I have sold a lot of gloves when people see mine, so they must be very popular.


I wear the ones I made in the office most days. Coworkers have admired them. Gave a pair to all the gals. From that, I've sold over two dozen pairs.
No actual pattern for them, all trial & error til success.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I wear the ones I made in the office most days. Coworkers have admired them. Gave a pair to all the gals. From that, I've sold over two dozen pairs.
> No actual pattern for them, all trial & error til success.


Beautiful, love the ones knit sideways with the plaited cable.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Knitwit, those are really, really nice!! What a great way to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Can you show us a link where you got your pattern? Could you show a picture of the ones you make :?: :?: :?:


I will take a picture of the Seahawk set I made and try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I will take a picture of the Seahawk set I made and try to post it tomorrow.


I can't wait to see them, I have Seahawk fans.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I can't wait to see them, I have Seahawk fans.


Bad news. I took a picture and put the memory chip into my computer, and then I tried to post it here. The picture would not come up and in the middle of trying several things, I lost my internet connection. My son is supposed to come over this weekend and maybe he can help me with it. He is much more knowledgeable about the computer than I am. At least I got the internet back.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the "glittens" [fingerless gloves with a mitten-top flap to close over the tips of the fingers] for outside.
I've worn fingerless gloves over those one-size-fits-all-stretch gloves in very cold weather and my hands stayed warm.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I made a pair for each of my granddaughters last Christmas. They like them as they do not like mittens or gloves. I'll probably make more for this year.
DotS


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

ginnyinnr said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_2342463_knit-fingerless-gloves.html
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> Ginny


Easy pattern, and I have made a few of these. 3" is too big of a thumb hole for me. I knit about 2" down, leave 1" for my thumb, and then knit down 4 inches. All depends on hand size. My hands are very small boned. The ribbing fits most people.


----------

